# Simco Saddle Apprasial?



## catandminot (Feb 18, 2009)

I am looking to sell my Simco saddle soon since it is too narrow for my wide mares. The only problem is that I don't have a clue how much it is worth... I bought it used several years ago. I don't know how much I paid for it though since I traded in another saddle to the seller and then paid the difference. 

Since I bought it used, I don't know much about the saddle, other than that it is a  16" trail saddle. I have tried searching online for a similar saddle, but I have had no luck in identifying it. (I just emailed Simco about it, so hopefully they will email me back soon...) 

The model number from the tie carrier is "2000", and the manufacturer date number that I could find under the skirt was 999 (meaning it was made in September 1999? according to the Simco website...). 
 
The tie carrier and model number:









Here are some pictures that I took this afternoon:










Drop Rigging:









I replaced the short latigo since it was missing when I bought the saddle. It's made by Tory, but matches almost perfectly:









Gullet:

















Seat:


















Tree:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











The only major flaw saddle has is a scratch in the seat from a belt buckle (it was gently used over the last couple years at a summer camp for children)













Do you guys have any clue how much this saddle could be worth?

Thanks!!!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

look on ebay to get a true value. If people are bidding look at the final sale price. You can put any price but the true indicator is the ones that sell


----------



## catandminot (Feb 18, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> look on ebay to get a true value. If people are bidding look at the final sale price. You can put any price but the true indicator is the ones that sell



I have tried ebay for several saddles.... However, the problem is that nothing is selling.

I know that the market is terrible right now.. I tried selling one Collegiate All Purpose for nearly a year before it finally sold! But since I'm not buying another western saddle anytime soon, I don't mind holding onto it until the market picks back up or a buyer comes along. I'm mainly just looking for its ideal value in an average market.

Thanks!!


----------



## catandminot (Feb 18, 2009)

Well Simco apparently doesn't have my saddle in their database... lovely. 

Here's what the lady said who emailed me back: 
"I do not have a #2000 saddle listed in our archives. However, when we went from a 3 digit to a 4 digit numbering system we justed added a 0 behind our existing numbers. I have attached pages from our 1964 & 66 catalogs showing a # 200 saddle. Perhaps this is your saddle.

Every saddle we have made since 1933 is not listed in our archives."

The 1964 and 1966 saddles don't look anything like mine..

So I'm not sure what to do other than base the price from that State Line Tack Simco... Thoughts?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I haven't bot a Simco in years because mine is still good. Checking out new prices for similar models is a good way to come up with a price then knock about 30% off and see if that brings any buyers.


----------



## dragy (Jun 30, 2010)

I have a Simco saddle that is similar to yours, I got it brand new in the late 90s, so I'd guess yours would be from the 90s or early 2000s too, deff. not a 60s or 70s style saddle. You can tell by the swells on the pommel. Your saddle and mine probably have the same tree. I know mine has a Ralide tree, yours probably does too.


Simco still produces the same saddle that I have, and new it sells online for between $600-$800. I was really young when I got mine and it was quite a while ago, but I remember it being only like $350; big price difference. 


I would ask $200 for your saddle. It still looks like it is in nice shape, and it is nicely broken in. It's not fancy. I would advertise it as a trail saddle. You'll probably have an easier time selling come spring or summer.


You said it was used a camp for a while? If it doesn't sell by like fall time, couldn't you donate it to the camp and use it as a tax write off, like as a charitable donation?


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Thought yours looked a lot like this one it sold 
Simco Arabian Western Working Saddle - eBay (item 220726220110 end time Jan-26-11 18:59:27 PST)


----------



## Cowboydan2000 (Jun 15, 2018)

I have a Simco western saddle I've had for a long time. I was just wondering how much it may be worth. I did find some numbers on it 3840


----------

